# Supernatural:  I watch it for the Acting... yeah, Acting



## trojanchick99 (Sep 19, 2008)

So, I know I'm not the only person watching Supernatural on the CW.  The season premiere was last night at it was freaking AWESOME!  As if I couldn't love Ackles, Padalecki and Kripke enough they produce that.  Unbelievable.  I need to watch it again, but I loved Bobby's reaction to Dean.  It was so Bobby.

I totally called Castiel too.  I was very proud of myself.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my god, I worship this show. The family interactions, the ass-kicking, the supernatural elements, and let's not forgot how insanely hot Jensen Ackles is. That episode last night was definitely one of the best to date. I am so hyped up for this season, we're finally going to figure out some of the background stuff that we haven't before.


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanchick99* 

 
_So, I know I'm not the only person watching Supernatural on the CW.  The season premiere was last night at it was freaking AWESOME!  As if I couldn't love Ackles, Padalecki and Kripke enough they produce that.  Unbelievable.  I need to watch it again, but I loved Bobby's reaction to Dean.  It was so Bobby.

I totally called Castiel too.  I was very proud of myself._

 
I loved Bobby's reaction to Dean too LOL awesome show! I have to admit, I lost interest in the show for a while but now I'm hooked again!

Dean is so funny (and hot). Talking about his perky nipples hahahah


----------



## DixieHellcat (Sep 20, 2008)

(swoons) Love the show. Love me some Bobby. Love how the writers leap from stone cold seriously skeery, to pee in your pants funny, to utter heartbreak, often in the same scene. And most of all, love those boys!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 21, 2008)

I've never been really interested in this show, caught it a few times, it's a good show. I watched the first part of the premier, Bobby's reaction had me ROFL.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok, is it me or is this show just getting better as time goes on?


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 4, 2008)

oooh... the season premiere here is in two days time (monday night)...

I've been watching this since it first launched as I like all aspects of the show.... supernatural and, uh yeah, the boys


----------



## Kinderwhore (Oct 4, 2008)

I've always considered this show just okay entertainment, but the way things are shaping up this season it's rapidly turning into one of the shows I look the most forward to these days. I wonder how they're ever going to top an apocalyptic storyline like this if there's a fifth season, though xD


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 4, 2008)

I love this show. Been watching it ever since it came out. Jensen and Jared are both hot.


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 5, 2008)

I looooove this show I record it on my dvr and ugly betty tooo I sooo love thursday nights!!!!!!!!  I finally have something to look forward too!!!!


----------



## pinkstar (Oct 6, 2008)

Jensen is HOT!


----------



## trojanchick99 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Ok, is it me or is this show just getting better as time goes on?_

 
Not just you.

So far, this season has had some of the best episodes of the series.  "In the Beginning" was high quality television.  Jensen Ackles acted his ass off.  The scene towards the end with him and Mary broke my little heart.

Oh and Jensen Ackles is ridiculously hot.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 6, 2008)

^Agreed. I would definitely watch this show even if it sucked. I probably couldn't design someone I found more attractive if I tried. *says this knowing her boyfriend will never find this site*


----------



## trojanchick99 (Oct 23, 2008)

So, Season 4 has been incredible.  Last week was hilarious and tomorrow's episode is rumored to be funnier.  Also, at the end of the episode there will be an extended version of this: YouTube - SPN - Eye of the Tiger

I cannot wait.  Oh and more Castiel please.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh. My. God. That last scene. Holy shit this show gets me so bad.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Oh. My. God. That last scene. Holy shit this show gets me so bad._

 
I have terrible memory. Refresh it for me? lol

Poor Teddy Bear


----------



## Miss A (Nov 7, 2008)

When i saw this thread i got so excited!! I LOVE SUPERNATURAL!!!! i even got my bf to watch and now he is hooked!! and HE called out castiel before i even caught on!! oh Ackles is so fine yummy looking boy!!! did anyone watch the one last night with the wishing well? CRAZYYYYY im in dallas so im not sure which one aired elsewhere!
VIVA SUPERNATURAL AND MAC!!
oh and i purchased my little darlings pigment sets last night so i was playing with them and watching the show, a perfect combo


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 7, 2008)

I looooved the Teddy Bear, that was so funny. That moment after he pulls the trigger and then starts wailing... Am I sick for finding that hilarious? Except his giant button eyes freaked the shit out of me.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 4, 2009)

Anybody still watching this? The show seems to keep getting better and better


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 4, 2009)

I wish I'd found this post months ago!

I have been seriously addicted and obsessed with Supernatural since season one. I own the first three seasons (they've been watched too many times to count) and I even read the magazine.

I just can't get enough of those Winchester brothers (or the Impala, which just happens to be my dream car).


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm still a fan. But I'm sad, Erik Kripke has said that it will end at Season 5. Only one and a half seasons left!!


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 6, 2009)

I wish it would last longer, but at the same time I like that Kripke has had direction and a set plan from the beginning of the series.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 7, 2009)

OMG have you guys heard about there being a third brother?? That's going to be sooo weird :/

Oh, Brother! Exclusive Supernatural Casting News - Today's News: Our Take | TVGuide.com


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 7, 2009)

I read about it a couple of weeks ago and I'm still debating to myself whether or not it's a good idea.

From the dynamic between Sam and Dean on Thursday's episode, I think that maybe Dean will really hit it off with the new Winchester since his relationship with Sam is somewhat strained at the moment.


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 7, 2009)

Either that or it's not what we think. Kripke is really good at screwing with our minds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And yeah, while I'm sad it's almost over I'm really glad that the series as whole has a plot, instead of tacking on season after season. I hate it when series I love (books or TV) get dragged on too long.


----------



## DixieHellcat (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_OMG have you guys heard about there being a third brother?? That's going to be sooo weird :/

Oh, Brother! Exclusive Supernatural Casting News - Today's News: Our Take | TVGuide.com_

 
LOL. My money says he's a fake, or some mind game a demon or somebody is playing on the boys. I mean, the title of the episode is Jump The Shark. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I have to laugh every time I see the title of this thread. Cuz I DO watch for the acting, among other things. hehe. 

So...anybody love Bobby as much as I do?


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 14, 2009)

A few days ago I came across the actor who had been cast as the new Winchester brother (now if only I could remember where I read it; I'll update when I find it).

DixieHellcat- I have the same reaction to the title of this thread, which leads to my question:

Have any of you seen My Bloody Valentine 3D and/or Friday the 13th? Who do you think had a better performance: Jensen Ackles (MBV) or Jared Padalecki (F13)?

I haven't seen MBV yet, but I did go see F13 this morning; and if you are a fan of the original films, the genre, or just Jared then you should look into seeing it.


----------



## DixieHellcat (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_A few days ago I came across the actor who had been cast as the new Winchester brother (now if only I could remember where I read it; I'll update when I find it).

DixieHellcat- I have the same reaction to the title of this thread, which leads to my question:

Have any of you seen My Bloody Valentine 3D and/or Friday the 13th? Who do you think had a better performance: Jensen Ackles (MBV) or Jared Padalecki (F13)?

I haven't seen MBV yet, but I did go see F13 this morning; and if you are a fan of the original films, the genre, or just Jared then you should look into seeing it._

 
Haven't seen either one yet, but will prolly have to see them both, just for the drool value. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait for the 'brother' thing. It's gonna be hilarious. I mean the title of that ep is Jump the Shark. This cat's about as much a Winchester as I am. (I wish...though then I'd be thinking incestuous thoughts like 24-7. hehe)


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, so I came across some new brother info...

Adam Milligan (18 and played by Jake Abel) will appear on the April 23rd episode; it's said he will only be around for that one (but it may be too soon to tell where the story will go).

I tried to sell my mom on seeing MBV or F13 simply for the eye candy, but she didn't go for it (she'll watch Supernatural, but horror films are not her thing).


----------



## DixieHellcat (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_OMG have you guys heard about there being a third brother?? That's going to be sooo weird :/

Oh, Brother! Exclusive Supernatural Casting News - Today's News: Our Take | TVGuide.com_

 
LOL. That is gonna be so funny. The ep title being Jump the Shark, I don't believe for a minute it's a real brother. (sniff sniff) In fact, I think I smell a Trickster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, fyi y'all, the comeback ep on March 12 is going to end with a short tribute to Kim Manners, the great director who passed away several weeks ago. I was glad to have a heads up that I would be choking up that night, so thought I should share with you.


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd been wondering if they would do a tribute, so I'm glad to hear that there will be one. He was a wonderful director.

Trickster...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm curious to see what the deal is with this "brother."


----------



## DixieHellcat (Mar 11, 2009)

Oooh, they'll be back tomorrow! (dances)


----------

